# New Beetle by Uncle Avni for kids on MS Paint



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get pleasure and joy!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

It's coool, but I don't get why it has some white dots on it >.<


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

dots are lights Fanki.


----------

